
Why British Singers Lose Their Accents When Singing - tomkwok
http://www.todayifoundout.com/index.php/2013/08/why-british-singers-lose-their-accent-when-singing/
======
A1kmm
I suspect the author of the article is American. Everyone thinks that their
own accent is neutral and measures everyone else relative to that.

As a non-American, the mentioned singers don't sound American to me, although
I would also agree that they sound neutral.

I suspect that a more reasonable explanation is that the phonemes used while
singing are more universal than those used in normal speech, and so everyone
perceives singing to be closer to their own accent.

------
tomkwok
Related discussion on Reddit:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/explainlikeimfive/comments/1owfuv/el...](http://www.reddit.com/r/explainlikeimfive/comments/1owfuv/eli5_why_do_british_singers_seem_to_lose_their/)

